# Vesuvius Help!



## Beanaholic (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi just had a Vesuvius delivered

I have filled with water and turned it on - but is doesn't recognise the water tank as full - it sits there with the display flashing red.

No water comes out of the grouphead or steamwand.

The switch underneath for plumbed in option has been turned off.

Any ideas?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Could be the water level sensor. I think it should be fixed inside the cavity in which the water tank sits. Take out the water tank and see if you can see anything obvious.


----------



## Beanaholic (Feb 2, 2015)

There is a black plastic thing attached behind the water tank - no obvious problem I can see. Will take the back off and look for kinked pipes, etc. Any idea how the water sensor works?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Beanaholic said:


> There is a black plastic thing attached behind the water tank - no obvious problem I can see. Will take the back off and look for kinked pipes, etc. Any idea how the water sensor works?


Not sure, the only thing I know is that the water level should be above it









There should be two internal tubes that sit in the water tank.

I don't see how anything other than the water sensor would cause the red screen, disconnected pipes or other issues would not active this as far as I am aware.


----------



## Beanaholic (Feb 2, 2015)

Opened it up had a quick looksie inside. Nothing obviously wrong. But when I turned it back on it flipped the main power RCD. Have tried turning on again. RCD didn't flip, but water sensor issue not resolved


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Try posting over on the Vesuvius forum and see if DaveC gets back, he knows more about the inner workings of the V than anyone else I know.

http://vesuvius.freeforums.org/index.php


----------



## Beanaholic (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for that - will do


----------

